# Dream Retro Bike Build



## ChrisBD (26 May 2010)

I'm in the process of planning my "dream retro bike build".

Based on a late 90's GT Zaskar frame; a bike I just swooned after when it was new. I have some bits but am busy scouring shops the fleebay for components, RX Judys, lush yellow Maguras......

What retro bikes would you build given the chance and how would you spec it?

I also have a hankering for the old Haro Impuls Comp....


----------



## Losidan (1 Jun 2010)

This could become a very long list!!!

I think if I had to narrow it down it would have to be a Yeti FRO, Tioga Disk Drive, cooks bros cranks, Full XTR and as much Syncros as you can throw at it....

Others I would if I had the cash
GT Zixang (Spelling)
Raliegh Tomac Replica
Klein Attitude
Early nineties Saracen Kili with XTR

The list could go on and on.

PS...Apologies if you know but I think this is the place for you:
www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2010)

I'd replicate a bike which was stole off of I;

Rocky Mountain Altitude (Tange Ultralite)
Rockshox Mag 21 SL (with Specialized Ti Bolt kit upgrade)
Original XTR group set
Original Race Face Turbine cranks on a Syncros Ti BB with custom drilled Syncros ceramic chain-rings
Mavic 231s on DT butted with alloy nipples. 28 radial front, 32 3X rear
Syncros headset, stem, bars and post
Selle Italia Flite saddle
Titec superlight grips
Ritchey WCS 2.35'' tyres with superlight tubes
SRP Ti and Alu bolt kit


----------



## Losidan (1 Jun 2010)

Retro awesomeness...Cant take credit for any unfortunately...Yum:


----------



## lukesdad (1 Jun 2010)

Ahhh ! the Pace........


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Ahhh ! the Pace........



I had always wanted one so when the opportunity arose I bought a good used frame and spent several hundred quid doing it up. Only to discover that it was the most whippy and yet uncomfortably stiff mountain bike I'd ever ridden. 

I rode it for a couple of months, a fantastic looking bike with all black frame and forks and a smattering of 3D violet parts including the hubs and the rims. Then the Bullseye crank failed and that was it. Couldn't get a replacement and couldn't fit a new BB and chainset in it due to its 'unique' frame dimensions. 

End of story. POS.


----------



## Losidan (2 Jun 2010)

sounds like a classic case of getting you cake and finding out it wasnt anywhere as good as wanting it


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2010)

This post needs to be moved over to http://www.retrobike.co.uk/


----------



## e-rider (2 Jun 2010)

Losidan said:


> This could become a very long list!!!
> 
> I think if I had to narrow it down it would have to be a Yeti FRO, Tioga Disk Drive, cooks bros cranks, Full XTR and as much Syncros as you can throw at it....
> 
> ...



Yes, the Saracen Kili Pro - how did Saracen go from that to the crap they produce today?

I'd build a mid-ninties Kona explosif or similar


----------



## Losidan (2 Jun 2010)

sad to see really...


----------



## battered (2 Jun 2010)

I have an idea in my head to build a very light mid 90s steel Kona with Project forks. I spoke to a bloke recently who'd had one rebuilt with disc mounts, it looked great.


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2010)

battered said:


> I have an idea in my head to build a very light mid 90s steel Kona with Project forks. I spoke to a bloke recently who'd had one rebuilt with disc mounts, it looked great.



Just make sure that the fork is the correct length for the frame, you'll feck the steering up else. Too long for a non-sus frame or too short for a sus-adjusted frame, equally nasty.

I had a Project 2 fork in my Vertex prior to assembling the dosh for my RS SID. It was about 50mm too short. Horrid.


----------



## ChrisBD (6 Jun 2010)

Those two GT's are the nutts!!.....and that Yetti too!

Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place as suggested; Mods, obviously feel free to delete, move or remove as needed.

Spot on those GT's!!! 



Losidan said:


> Retro awesomeness...Cant take credit for any unfortunately...Yum:


----------



## Losidan (9 Jun 2010)

not in the wrong place...just there is an entire forum dedicated to retro so we can fill our boots there!

Anyone here ever have a tioga disk drive?


----------



## mickle (9 Jun 2010)

Losidan said:


> Anyone here ever have a tioga disk drive?



No but I heard one once.


----------



## Losidan (9 Jun 2010)

the best bit


----------

